# R32 GTR VSPEC, R32 GTR VSPEC 2



## a.r.a.b_2nv (Jan 10, 2009)

DO ALL VSPECS AND VSPECS 2 HAVE THE VSPEC STICKERS ON THE BOOT OR THEY DONT HAVE TO HAVE IT


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

All V-Spec's and V-Spec II's have a sticker on the back from factory.


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Mine needed it's badging removed from the import. Best way to check for V-Spec vs Vspec II on an R32 is factory Brembos and 17 inch wheels.


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

The only way to check for sure is by the chassis number, do a search as this topic has been covered before


----------



## a.r.a.b_2nv (Jan 10, 2009)

See the car im looking at now is a 1994 Nissan skyline r32 gtr v-spec II with no v-spec II sticker on the boot but he says its a v-spec II. I do not have the chassis number. Plus he does state that it has brembo's but that is the only thing he says that makes it sound like a v-spec II.


----------



## a.r.a.b_2nv (Jan 10, 2009)

Here is a picture of it
Used NISSAN SKYLINE Private Seller Cars For Sale - carsales.com.au


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

This has been covered dozens of times.

If it has an "X" in the VIN code, it's not a V-Spec - KBNR32RB[ ] is V-Spec; KBNR32RX[ ] is not.

Only V-Spec IIs have the sticker on the back.

Philip


----------



## a.r.a.b_2nv (Jan 10, 2009)

But he doesn't state the vin or chassis number.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Then ask him. If he doesnt want to tell you...walk away


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

yes wulleh, its got a hotted up sick V-spec sticker broz.....
and even V-spec 2 sticker couz.....
makes the car go fastaaaaaaa!!!!!!!
lol
well obviously if anyone doesnt want you to have the VIN no# etc....that means they dont want you to do the REVS check ....

and in that case....GTFO....... its probably been in a hideous accident


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Every second halfwait wannabee GTR no all thinks every second GTR is a v spec ...
It looks like it has NISSAN calipers, in which case is IS NOT a v spec.
The are NOT v spec wheels ....


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Ask him whether it has cooling fins on the rear diff. If it does that's more indication to it being a true V-spec.
But I seem to remember V-specs didn't have a rear window wiper...Although not 100% sure, but the one in the pic does have a rear wiper... Maybe someone else can confirm...

And it does look like Glenn is right to it being std nissan calipers, thus no V-spec


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

freakazoid3 said:


> Ask him whether it has cooling fins on the rear diff. If it does that's more indication to it being a true V-spec.
> But I seem to remember V-specs didn't have a rear window wiper...Although not 100% sure, but the one in the pic does have a rear wiper... Maybe someone else can confirm...
> 
> And it does look like Glenn is right to it being std nissan calipers, thus no V-spec


I don't think the R32 V specs had the rear cooling fins. Only the 33s upward. Also I have a Vspec II R32 and mine has a rear window wiper. It was still optional. The N1s are the ones that did not.

Also, yes, I'm dumb and Philip's right. Just do a Vin Check.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

You're right, it was the N1 that didn't have the rear wiper :lamer: Sorry


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

All BNR32s have finned diff covers until the 2004 model year change in 2003 (when the clutch changed too), so no V-Specs or V-Spec IIs will have the fins.

Philip


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

I can try posting a pic of my dif cover later. The V Spec II sans cooling fins.

(Phil I think you mean 93-94)


----------



## dwood (Sep 19, 2008)

if i am correct than the gearbox has the pull type mechanism and normal have the push type clutch. although you would need to be laying on the floor with a mirror under the drivers side to see this.
correct me if i am wrong.
also the tag on the inside of the drivers door shut will show a different wheel and tire size than standard bnr32s ,
i think the 32s have 225s and the vspecs have a 245.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

The J said:


> (Phil I think you mean 93-94)


Err, yes.

Philip


----------



## a.r.a.b_2nv (Jan 10, 2009)

actually dwood only the v spec 2 had 245


----------

